# Ivory Coast November 2010 Election



## Sapplicant (20 Dec 2010)

Gbagbo doesn't want to see any blue helmets.


----------



## johnnyo (20 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Gbagbo doesn't want to see any blue helmets.



Probably because they are sick and tired of some of the force (not naming any of the countries involved) exploiting the local population.  I'm gonna read up more on this.


----------



## larry Strong (20 Dec 2010)

johnnyo said:
			
		

> Probably because they are sick and tired of some of the force (not naming any of the countries involved) exploiting the local population.  I'm gonna read up more on this.


No. I would be more inclined to say it's Laurent Gbagbo who wants to keep his finger in the pie - a la Chavez. I would suggest you do read up a little more on this.


----------



## 57Chevy (6 Jan 2011)

Refugees flee Ivory Coast

Thousands of refugees are fleeing violence in the politically unstable Ivory Coast in West Africa. Charity ActionAid reported more than 22,000 refugees have already crossed the border into neighbouring Liberia. 

Refugees are have been leaving the troubled Ivory Coast after the disputed election. ActionAid is reporting that thousands of refugees have crossed into Liberia. And of these 15,000 or about 70 per cent are women and children.

Violence in Ivory Coast looks set to increase as the BBC is reporting president elect Alassane Ouattara calling for a West African special forces operation to remove the incumbent leader Laurent Gbagbo. 

There are concerns that the political upheaval in the Ivory Coast could destabilise other countries in the region. Liberia recently suffered its own civil war and continues to have a United Nations peace keeping force in the country.

ActionAid’s country representative in Liberia Korto Williams said: “When one country in West Africa slips into conflict, it can easily destabilise its neighbours. The exodus of people from Ivory Coast will inevitably increase if violence escalates. Not only will this place growing economic pressure on already fragile neighbouring countries, but the health and security of refugees, particularly of women and children, is also of huge concern.” 

Access to clean water and food could be difficult for these refugees. Children’s education will be suspended and finding adequate healthcare will be a challenge.
                    _______________________________________________________________
 Ivory Coast: Gbagbo Rival Wants Commando Op:
Article link
The man officially recognised as the Ivory Coast's president has called for special forces to remove the incumbent president Laurent Gbagbo in a commando operation.
Alassane Ouattara said that Gbagbo could be removed without violence and that elite forces have previously carried out similar operations in Latin America and Africa.

The regional bloc of West African states, ECOWAS, has threatened military action but African leaders become reluctant, fearing mass casualties and a possible return to civil war.

The United Nations has said it hopes to deploy up to 2,000 more peacekeepers.

Article with video continues at link....
                           (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## Alea (6 Jan 2011)

Agence France-Presse · Thursday, Jan. 6, 2011


*Ivory Coast expels Canadian, British envoys*


ABIDJAN — The Ivory Coast government of embattled leader Laurent Gbagbo expelled the British and Canadian envoys after the two countries said they no longer accepted his ambassadors, state television said Thursday.

“Through the application of the principle of reciprocity governing diplomatic relations, the ministry informs Madame Marie Isabelle Massip that her accreditation as Canadian ambassador in Ivory Coast is ended,” government spokesman Ahoua Don Mello said.

“For the same reasons, the foreign ministry informs ambassador Nicholas James Westcott that his accreditation as United Kingdom and Northern Ireland ambassador is also ended,” he said, reading a statement.

Their diplomatic privileges and immunity remain in place until they leave Ivory Coast or until a reasonable amount of time has passed for them to leave, the spokesman said.

London on December 31 said it no longer recognized the ambassador appointed by Mr. Gbagbo, Philippe D Djangone-Bi, and that it would recognise only a new envoy named by his internationally recognised rival, Alassane Ouattara.

The decision was made in line with a decision taken by Britain’s fellow European Union members.

Ottawa said on December 29 it no longer recognized Gbagbo’s envoy to Canada, Louis L.B. Bony, and that it also would only accept a new head of mission appointed by Mr. Ouattara. 

Mr. Gbagbo is under increasing pressure to step down following a November 28 presidential run-off that the world says was won by Mr. Ouattara, who has for weeks been besieged by Gbgabo forces at a hotel in Ivory Coast’s commercial capital Abidjan.


http://www.nationalpost.com/news/world/Ivory+Coast+expels+Canadian+British+envoys/4071434/story.html


----------



## Journeyman (6 Jan 2011)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> The United Nations has said it hopes to deploy up to 2,000 more peacekeepers.


That ought to do it.  ;D


----------



## 57Chevy (6 Jan 2011)

Ivory Coast: Deadly ethnic clashes in Duekoue

.......(Part of article)
The BBC's John James in Abidjan says the area around Duekoue, some 500km (300 miles) west of the commercial capital, is known as the Wild West.

It has long been one of the most unstable regions of Ivory Coast and saw clashes at the height of the civil war.

The area is home to various militia groups which have not been disarmed - some of whom are loyal to Mr Gbagbo.

Mercenaries from neighbouring Liberia are also in the region, he says.

The recent trouble has mainly been between the pro-Gbagbo Guere community and Malinke groups, who originate from the north of the country.

The unrest began three days ago when shots were fired at a minibus, killing a Malinke passenger.

Residents of the town report a large number of houses burned and widespread destruction. 

"We feel that what happened in Duekoue is a reflection of the tendency towards inter-communal tension and violence," UN mission in Ivory Coast human rights spokesman Simon Munzu is quoted as saying by the AFP news agency.

The Ivorian army denies that former rebel soldiers allied to Mr Ouattara were involved.

But the inter-ethnic violence shows how instability could spread if the stand-off continues and the state starts to lose control of the situation, our reporter says.

The UN, which has some 10,000 peacekeepers in the country, says 210 people have been killed in the past four weeks.

The tension in the west has already pushed members of both communities to flee into neighbouring Liberia - some 22,000 people have crossed the border so far, the UN says.

On Thursday, the Liberian government announced plans to build a refugee camp 50km from the border.

                            (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## MarkOttawa (8 Jan 2011)

Ivory Coast: Is the UN good for anything? (Or Prof. Byers?)
http://unambig.com/ivory-coast-is-the-un-good-for-anything-or-prof-byers/



> Eric Morse and Eugene Lang have their doubts...
> http://www.ottawacitizen.com/opinion/solve+problem+like+Gbagbo/4074291/story.html
> 
> Meanwhile, in the same edition of the Ottawa Citizen, pernicious Prof. Michael Byers reveals a sweet stink of hypocrisy:
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jan 2011)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> Ivory Coast: Is the UN good for anything? (Or Prof. Byers?)
> http://unambig.com/ivory-coast-is-the-un-good-for-anything-or-prof-byers/
> 
> Mark
> Ottawa



I really, really wish you would stop posting snippets of someone else's articles, just to whet my appetite and then drag me over to your blog to increase your count. If it can't stand on it's own, it doesn't deserve too.

Just post the whole thing here like everyone else does.

I think it's about time you gave us a break and either participated full time as a member, posting articles like everyone else, or took out an advertisng agreement with Mike.

You're wearing out your welcome and your mercenary intent has grown way too old. There has been more than a few complaints.

Officially, I have now put you on 'Ignore' so I won't see your posts anymore.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## 57Chevy (13 Jan 2011)

Gbagbo forces attack on UN vehicles in Ivory Coast
article link

ABIDJAN/UNITED NATIONS - Forces loyal to Laurent Gbagbo began attacking and burning UN vehicles in Ivory Coast on Thursday as tensions escalated between Gbagbo and the world body, which recognizes his rival as president.

The world's top cocoa grower has been locked in a violent power struggle since a Nov. 28 election that both Gbagbo and his rival, Alassane Ouattara, claim to have won. The United Nations says Ouattara won the vote, but Gbagbo, who took power in 2000, has rejected the UN-certified tally.

In Geneva, UN human rights chief Navi Pillay said armed forces were blocking access to a site near the central town of Daloa where a mass grave had been reported, as they had already been accused of doing at sites in and around Abidjan.

UN spokesman Martin Nesirky said in a statement that Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon was "deeply concerned that regular and irregular forces loyal to Mr. Gbagbo have begun to attack and burn United Nations vehicles."

"Beginning this morning, there have been a total of six incidents involving such attacks in Abidjan where a UNOCI military vehicle was burned," he said, referring to the UN peacekeeping mission in Ivory Coast.

There was also a stone-throwing attack on an ambulance in which the driver and doctor were injured, UN officials said.

'ANGRY MOBS'

UN officials told Reuters privately the situation in Abidjan was becoming increasingly tense and confrontational. They say that Gbagbo's forces have shifted their tactics away from military confrontations and are now encouraging crowds of people to attack UNOCI vehicles instead.

That has made it increasingly difficult for UNOCI, which has some 10,000 troops and police in Ivory Coast, to respond to the attacks, since it does not want to injure civilians.

"Gbagbo's setting angry mobs loose on UNOCI," a UN diplomat said. "If they fire into a crowd, all hell will break loose."

UN officials said they were concerned that Gbagbo was trying to provoke UNOCI into firing on civilians in order to spark a massive backlash that would force UNOCI to withdraw.

Gbagbo ordered UNOCI out of Ivory Coast last month, but the United Nations has refused to recognize his authority to make such decisions. The UN Security Council was expected to approve a 2,000-troop increase for UNOCI on Friday, but diplomats said the vote had been postponed until next week.

The November election was meant to heal a nation divided into a government-held south and a rebel-run north by a 2002-2003 civil war, but has instead only deepened divisions.

Gbagbo controls the security forces and allied militias, which UN officials suspect of rights abuses. The stand-off has sent cocoa prices to four-month highs in recent weeks.

REPORTS OF MASS GRAVE

In Washington, U.S. State Department spokesman P.J. Crowley said the United States was increasingly concerned about "the Gbagbo regime inciting violence against the United Nations" and added, "We strongly condemn interference" with its work.

In a gesture of support for Ouattara, the State Department said it accepted his choice to be the Ivory Coast's ambassador to the United States, whom he did not identify.

Pillay told Reuters in Geneva about reports of a third mass grave in Ivory Coast that is off-limits to UN personnel.

"I am very concerned now that a third mass grave has been discovered," she said. "Not only my representative there but the UN representative has not been allowed access to the mass graves."

The United Nations suspects many of the dead were killed by pro-Gbagbo security forces or allied militias in night-time raids on neighborhoods, with hundreds more abducted.

Gbagbo's camp has repeatedly dismissed reports of mass graves and "death squads" as fabrications by Ouattara allies.

UN officials say they are concerned about ethnic clashes in western Ivory Coast that have resulted in dozens of deaths.

UN aid chief Valerie Amos warned of a potential humanitarian crisis. She said in a statement the recent violence had caused a 10-fold increase in the number of internal refugees in Ivory Coast, showing "how quickly a political crisis can have grave humanitarian consequences."

Over 200 people have died in violence since the vote, and fears of more conflict have prompted more than 20,000 people to flee into neighboring Liberia, according to UN figures.

Clashes in Abidjan between security forces loyal to Gbagbo and supporters of Ouattara killed six policemen and some civilians on Wednesday. Five died in another clash on Tuesday.

Gbagbo's Interior Ministry said some of the police who died in Wednesday's clashes had been killed when their vehicle was attacked with rocket-propelled grenades. Ouattara's camp said Gbagbo's forces had killed at least seven civilians.

Underlining the growing tensions between Gbagbo supporters and UNOCI, pro-Gbagbo students attacked and burned a UN pickup truck in Abidjan on Thursday in one of the incidents Nesirky referred to in his statement.

"It's an opportunity for us to show that with our bare hands we can also take action," Max Amani, a student, said. "Each day we hear shooting in Abobo we will burn 10 UNOCI cars," he said as others jumped up and down on the burnt-out vehicle.

Reuters witnesses saw a dozen armored vehicles ferrying troops with automatic weapons on patrol in the northern and largely pro-Ouattara neighborhoods of Abobo and Ayaman.

Soldiers manned makeshift checkpoints to control traffic.

"The people still live in fear in Abobo," resident Ladji Bakayoko said.

                          (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)

Photo:
A police officer stands near a UN vehicle which was burnt during a protest by students at the junction of Riviera 2 in Abidjan January 13, 2011. Students set ablaze one U.N. vehicle in their area to support their leader Laurent Gbagbo who has refused to step down, witnesses said.
Photograph by: Luc Gnago, Reuters


----------



## Rifleman62 (14 Jan 2011)

Talk, talk, talk.

Alassane Ouattara just wants to get control as it is his turn to loot the country.


----------



## Edward Campbell (14 Jan 2011)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Talk, talk, talk.
> 
> Alassane Ouattara just wants to get control as it is his turn to loot the country.




Bingo! And +300 Milpoints for getting the right answer. Further, there is nothing productive - politically useful, economically sound or militarily feasible that Canada can or should try to do about it.


----------



## Alea (14 Jan 2011)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Alassane Ouattara just wants to get control as it is his turn to loot the country.



And I really hope (dream?!) the future proves you wrong as it is about time this country gets back to its "old self": The Paris of Africa; The Pearl of Africa with a stable economy and political environment. 
It used to be a world leader  with its cacao and coffee productions. Ivory Coast produces its own electricity and sales it to other countries. And of course, it has gaz and oil... a bit (Maybe just enough to keep the U.S. "interested/involved"?).

Alassane Ouattara seems to be closer to the Ivorian people than Gbagbo is/was.


Alea


----------



## 57Chevy (14 Jan 2011)

And a big + for that ALEA

EU agrees to freeze assets of Gbagbo clan: Diplomats
article link

BRUSSELS - The EU decided Friday to freeze the European assets of Ivory Coast's outcast leader Laurent Gbagbo, 84 associates and 11 vital industries over his refusal to cede power, diplomats said.

The sanctions target the board that manages the country's coffee and cocoa business, the national oil company Petroci, the port of Abidjan, the state broadcaster and banks, diplomats said on condition of anonymity.

The EU had already slapped a travel ban on Gbagbo, his wife and 57 other Ivorians in late December. The visa ban was expanded on Friday and now totals the 85 people hit by the assets freeze.

European Union governments signed off on the new sanctions following a meeting of experts in Brussels.

Gbagbo and his associates have likely had time to pull their financial assets out of Europe "but the measure remains important for its political symbolism," a diplomat said.

Another diplomat said the sanctions would "especially have an impact on future transactions."

The EU and United Nations have recognized opposition leader Alassane Ouattara as head of state after the country's November 28 election. But Gbagbo has rejected international calls to stand down.

The new EU sanctions came eight days after the United States froze the assets of Gbagbo, his wife Simone and three people from their inner circle.

Three people who were among the 59 people hit by the travel ban in December have been removed from the list, including a French couple involved in security companies in Ivory Coast, a diplomat said.

The new list includes members of Gbagbo's "illegitimate government" and members of the constitutional court accused of taking part in the validation of allegedly false election results.

Military officials, members of Gbagbo's security, newspaper directors and advisors to the incumbent are also on the list.

                               (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## Rifleman62 (14 Jan 2011)

Zimbabwe 





> as it is about time this country gets back to its "old self": The _*Breadbasket*_ of Africa; The _*Breadbasket*_ of Africa with a stable economy and political environment.
> It used to be a world leader with its _*food*_ production. Zimbabwe _*use to produces its own food*_ and sell it to other countries.


----------



## Alea (14 Jan 2011)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Zimbabwe
> as it is about time this country gets back to its "old self": The _*Breadbasket*_ of Africa; The *[size=10pt]Breadbasket[/size]* of Africa with a stable economy and political environment.
> It used to be a world leader with its _*[size=10pt]food[/size]*_ production. Zimbabwe *[size=10pt]use to produces its own food  [/size]  * and sell it to other countries.



With all respect Sir... I think we are talking about Ivory Coast here, not Zimbabwe.
So!
Ivory Coast used to be called *the Paris of Africa * mainly because of its commercial capital (the political capital being Yamoussoukro) Abidjan. 
Abidjan, before the coup in 1999, was an extremely developed town with modern services like public communication data, internet and cellular,  in which Europeens (and others) conducted  most of West African business operations. This country has a railway, airports etc...
Oh... and it had very highly regarded school systems... as I know because this is were I learned how to walk, speak and so much more i.e. ice-skating. Yes! I learned how to skate on ice in Ivory Coast. In the Hotel Ivoire of Abidjan (the very same hotel in which Alassane Ouattara is right now) there is a skating ring. 

Last but not least, Ivory Coast is/was one of the largest exporters of  cacao, coffee beans and even palm oil... and 2 of their most important clients are/were the U.S. and France.
It also produces natural gaz and oil... enough to suffice for the all country's needs and even to sell a bit to others if possible. 


Alea


----------



## Edward Campbell (14 Jan 2011)

Alea said:
			
		

> With all respect Sir... I think we are talking about Ivory Coast here, not Zimbabwe.
> So!
> Ivory Coast used to be called *the Paris of Africa * mainly because of its commercial capital (the political capital being Yamoussoukro) Abidjan.
> Abidjan, before the coup in 1999, was an extremely developed town with modern services like public communication data, internet and cellular,  in which Europeens (and others) conducted  most of West African business operations. This country has a railway, airports etc...
> ...




In fairness, you could say similar things about Zimbabwe and, indeed, about many failed African states: they "used to be" and they "had a very highly regarded" and they were the "largest exporters of." But they are none of those things now. Things have gone from bad to worse but they are not bad enough, *yet*, and there is not enough at stake, *yet* to justify the sort of Western intervention that:

1. _Might_ merit Canadian participation; and

2. _Might_ do some good.

Until then we can, and should, leave Africa to the tender mercies of the UN and, if we want any _action_ at all, China.


----------



## 57Chevy (14 Jan 2011)

You cannot put all the blame as to why Zimbabwe is no longer the breadbasket of Africa on political aspects.
Nor on UN measures that may have taken place, and less so if Canadian peacekeepers were in the region.
Zimbabwe was considered the breadbasket of Africa almost forever because of its rich soil.
There has been a massive drought in that country for some time now. 

as for The Ivory Coast
Canada has made no commitment, nor has The Ivoriens asked for Canadian peacekeepers.
And it is not because of Canadian input that there will be a settlement. 
That country's major exports of coffee, cacao, oil, etc will remain the same irregardless
of who is in power.

Alassane Ouattara was fairly elected and so is therefore recognized on the world stage as the official leader.
The Gbagbo clan who does not want to "stand down" has been rightfully defeated.

But perhaps, maybe, there could be some cooperation between the two parties.
IMO something to watch.


----------



## Alea (14 Jan 2011)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> and there is not enough at stake, *yet* to justify the sort of Western intervention that:
> 
> 1. _Might_ merit Canadian participation; and



I don't recall having read or heard about Canada's participation being asked by anyone in IC nor in the rest of the world. 
In fact, even participation from the U.S. and France has not been asked. 

But I might be wrong. 

Alea


----------



## Edward Campbell (14 Jan 2011)

57Chevy and Alea: my reference was to "failed African states" in general, not just to either Côte d'Ivoire or Zimbabwe, and it was predicated on this statement from the lead article posted by 57Chevy:



> The United Nations has said it hopes to deploy up to 2,000 more peacekeepers.



AU peacekeeping forces have proven to be less than effective, even with some Western help. IF (ever) the UN actually wants to do something - but see here for a sentiment I heartily endorse - then it will _come a callin'_ for Western troops and the likes of Gerald Caplin, Romeo Dallaire and Stephen Lewis will be beating the Liberal and NDP drums, advocating that Canada join in. We should not.

If the UN wants an effective UN force to actually do something in Africa it needs to ask China and India to do the job.


Edit: major typo!  :-[


----------



## 57Chevy (14 Jan 2011)

I am not advocating that Canada send troops to the Ivory Coast either, but the UN is prepared and will do what is necessary.
                                         ____________________________________

 New York - UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon said Friday his proposal to deploy an additional 2,000 troops to beef up the beleaguered UN mission in Ivory Coast is being considered by the UN Security Council.

The UN mission in Ivory Coast, currently with about 9,000 military and civilians, has been shaken by mounting pressure and attacks from forces loyal to Laurent Gbagbo, who lost the presidency in an election to rival Alassane Ouattara.

Gbagbo has refused to step down while Ouattara is under UN protection in Abidjan.

Ban said the request for the additional troops is being discussed by the 15-nation council. British Ambassador Mark Lyall Grant confirmed to reporters that a draft resolution is under discussion to authorize the deployment.

Ban reiterated during a press conference a warning to Gbagbo and his supporters that they will be accountable for attacks against the UN. He said the UN has information that Gbagbo directly ordered those attacks and his supporters have committed "grave human rights violations," which the International Criminal Court at The Hague intends to investigate.

Access to the UN headquarters in Abidjan's Golf Hotel has been restricted by Gbagbo's troops. UN vehicles were burned while UN patrols have been fired at.

"The United Nations will not be deterred and will not be intimidated," Ban said. He said the fresh troops to be authorized by the council would reinforce the mission in Ivory Coast.

Ban called on Gbagbo to "stand aside" in order not to aggravate the situation in the country.

Asked whether he would support use of force to remove Gbagbo, Ban said African leaders had considered that as a last resort. African Union and leaders from some West African countries had met with Gbagbo to convince him to step down, but they were not successful.

"It's up to them," Ban said. "I am not sure where they stand now."

Ouattara supported the use of force during a video teleconference with reporters in Washington on Friday.

article link -->UN condemns attacks against its peace mission in Ivory Coast - Summary
                     
                           (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)

(highlights mine)


----------



## 57Chevy (17 Jan 2011)

.......
The resolution, drafted by France and the US, had been held up for several days by Security Council negotiations over some of the "political" language, with Russia expressing the most concern.

But diplomats said today that all 15 members of the Security Council were now behind the resolution.

full article:
UN to send '2000 troops' to Ivory Coast

                            (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## 57Chevy (23 Jan 2011)

Security Council Reinforces UN Mission With More Peacekeepers, Helicopters:
Article link
The UN Security Council today authorized the immediate reinforcement of its nearly 9,000-strong peacekeeping mission in Côte d'Ivoire with an additional 2,000 peacekeepers and three armed helicopters to help protect civilians in the post-electoral deadlock gripping the country.

see full article al link...
__________________________________________
also:  (Anything chocolate is going to cost a bit more)
__________________________________________
Ivory Coast's president-elect Alassane Ouattara imposes cocoa export ban

The price of cocoa is expected to spike on Monday after the Ivory Coast's president-elect, Alassane Ouattara, imposed a one-month ban on cocoa exports in an effort to oust his rival. 

Mr Ouattara, the internationally recognised victor of disputed elections last November, sent a letter to leading exporters on Sunday ordering them to stop shipments from today until February 23. 

Since cocoa represents the country's main source of income, he is hoping to cut the funding his rival Laurient Gbagbo needs to fund the public sector and the military, 

Ivory Coast is the world's largest producer of cocoa beans and accounts for approximately one third of global production. 

The price of cocoa had already hit a five-month high last week – at $2, 150 (£1,340) per tonne in London – over concerns about political unrest following the disputed election. 

Traders will now be concerned that exports could stop as soon as Monday and it is thought that the price could jump by as much as 10pc when markets open.

more at link....
                            (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## Redeye (25 Jan 2011)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> You cannot put all the blame as to why Zimbabwe is no longer the breadbasket of Africa on political aspects.



Not to get too far off topic, but while Zim has suffered through a few droughts, that's hardly the main reason for its downfall.  Since about 2000 when Mugabe and his ZANU-PF started "land reforms", which basically involved chasing (white) farmers off their land and handing it to cronies who allowed the soil to be ruined, erode, etc.  Droughts were a contributor but probably not a major one.  They're nothing new in Zimbabwe anyhow, and to a great extent there was irrigation infrastructure to allow a fairly reasonable harvest during droughts according that were much worse than those in recent years.

I'd say that perhaps not all the blame goes to politics - but probably 98%.

Rather hilariously, back in 2005, Comrade Mugabe's mouthpiece The Herald blamed the US & UK for droughts. (http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/4630443.stm)


----------



## 57Chevy (25 Jan 2011)

Not to get too far off topic either, but I agree that the farming land grab was not in the best "breadbasket" interest. 
Mr. Mugabe imagining some king of weather tampering by the US/UK is pretty far fetched......but not impossible.

As it stands, the whole southern portion of Africa is experiencing a new problem.....floods:
quote;
Botswana, Namibia, Zambia and Zimbabwe have also been affected by heavy rains, says Elizabeth Byrs, of the UN's Office for the Co-ordination of Humanitarian Affairs.
                            (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)
Full article: South African flood deaths rise to 70 (22 January 2011)

Five other countries in the region, from Mozambique to Namibia, are on alert for further floods. 
Some of the biggest rivers in the region, the Zambezi and the Okavango, are at about twice their normal levels.
South Africa has declared eight of its nine provinces disaster areas.
                            _______________________________________________________
back to the topic....
Gbagbo forces accused over killings, rapes in I. Coast

UNITED NATIONS — Security forces and militias loyal to Ivory Coast strongman Laurent Gbagbo have carried out extrajudicial killings, torture and rape as the country's turmoil worsens, a rights group said Tuesday.

Human Rights Watch revealed details of an investigation in Ivory Coast as the International Criminal Court chief prosecutor said he had launched a preliminary inquiry into whether action is warranted for attacks on UN peacekeepers.

Prosecutor Luis Moreno-Ocampo said he was collecting evidence to present to ICC judges to decide on a full investigation. A UN special envoy said she was also "deeply troubled" by allegations of killing, maiming and abduction of children in the cocoa-rich nation.

"The security forces and militias supporting Laurent Gbagbo are imposing a reign of terror against his real or perceived opponents," said Daniel Bekele, HRW's Africa director.

The group said it had found evidence of an often-organized campaign of violence targeting members of opposition political parties, ethnic groups, Muslims and immigrants from neighboring countries.

Gbagbo is refusing to hand over power to Alassane Ouattara, the internationally-backed winner of a November 28 presidential election.

He has demanded that UN peacekeepers leave the country and shrugged off a threat of military intervention by other West African countries. More than 260 people have been killed and 29,000 people have fled the country since the election, according to UN figures.

HRW said its researchers spoke with more than 100 victims of and witnesses to violence, including militia killings with bricks and clubs, and sexual assaults.

"Witnesses described seeing family members or neighbors dragged from their homes, mosques, restaurants, or the street into waiting vehicles," it said in a statement, noting that many just "disappeared."

Some people found the bullet-ridden bodies of missing relatives in morgues or on a pile of bodies in a refuse dump, said the report.

Several women reported being gang raped by security forces during raids on pro-Ouattara neighborhoods of Abidjan, the main city.

At least 13 men were killed at pro-Gbagbo militia checkpoints, according to the report. Witnesses said police and other security forces often stood by and did nothing, praised the killings or even shot at the victim's body.

HRW said the worst violence in Abidjan has been in the Abobo, Port-Bouet, Youpougon and Koumassi neighborhoods, which are all considered Ouattara strongholds.

The rights group quoted witnesses as saying, however, that pro-Ouattara marchers also burned to death a plainclothes police officer during a December 16 march after he shot dead at least two marchers and wounded others.

At least seven police were killed in an attack in Abobo that the Gbagbo government said was carried out by Ouattara supporters.

HRW called for greater international action to protect civilians. The United Nations has warned that attacks on civilians and peacekeepers in Ivory Coast will be treated as crimes under international law.

Giving an update on his involvement, ICC prosecutor Ocampo said: "My job is not political, it is making clear who is committing crimes."

Radhika Coomaraswamy, the UN special representative on children and armed conflict, also warned of international action.

She said that if reports of child killings and the new recruitment of child soldiers were true, Ivory Coast could be put back on a UN "list of shame" for the treatment of children.

Article continues at link....

   :alarm:          children !!!  
enough of the warnings already.


----------



## 57Chevy (28 Jan 2011)

African Union envoy warns of Ivory Coast war, calls for talks
ADDIS ABABA, Ethiopia — Ivory Coast's political rivals must be forced into direct talks to find a solution to a crisis that has brought the nation to the brink of a civil war, the African Union's mediator, Raila Odinga, told a meeting of the 53-nation bloc Friday.
"This summit must send a strong and unequivocal message that the two parties must negotiate face-to-face," the Kenyan premier told a special meeting on Ivory Coast ahead of a heads-of-state summit in the Ethiopian capital Addis Ababa.

"Given its (Ivory Coast's) long history of strife and civil war, and with the preparations for armed conflict under way on both sides, a small spark could ignite a major conflagration which would also threaten the regions stability."

November's presidential election was supposed to open a more positive chapter in Ivory Coast's history, eight years after a civil war split the nation into the mainly Muslim north and the Christian south.

article continues at link...
                               (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## 57Chevy (1 Feb 2011)

:UNAPC:
UN Delivers Aid to Ivorian Refugees in Liberia

The U.N. refugee agency has sent emergency aid to the growing number of refugees from Ivory Coast who have crossed into Liberia to escape unrest in their homeland. 

The U.N. says a plane it chartered has landed in Liberia's capital, Monrovia, with an 83-ton aid shipment including blankets, plastic mats, kitchen sets, tarpaulins and cans for storing and transporting liquids.

An estimated 31,000 Ivorian refugees have arrived in Liberia since late November.  A U.N. supply officer Yohannes Hailu Guebre-Mariam says the latest flight - the second U.N. shipment in recent weeks - means the refugee agency has a stockpile large enough to support up to 50,000 refugees.

The U.N. says at least 260 people have been killed in Ivory Coast in violent clashes since the West African nation's disputed presidential election. 

Laurent Gbagbo, who has ruled Ivory Coast as president for the past 10 years, insists he won the November election, but the United Nations, African Union and United States all recognize his rival Alassane Ouattara as the winner.

                                        (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## Edward Campbell (24 Mar 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Quote from: 57Chevy on 2011-01-06, 17:28:54
> 
> 
> > The United Nations has said it hopes to deploy up to 2,000 more peacekeepers.
> ...





If Congo, why not Côte d'Ivoire? That’s what France wants, according to this article, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/africa-mideast/france-demands-un-help-civilians-as-ivory-coast-deaths-reach-462/article1954685/


> France demands UN help civilians as Ivory Coast deaths reach 462
> 
> TIM COCKS
> Abidjan— Reuters
> ...




UN resolutions typically have two parts:

1.	The _Considerings_ – the reasons why the UN has decided to “resolve” to do something; and
2.	The _Resolves_ – the decisions that either the General Assembly or, better, the UN Security Council, mades, based on the aforementioned _Considerings_.

Maybe we could, finally, have a honest resolution something like this:


_The Security Council:

Considering that most of Africa is a poor, ill-governed cesspool led by _kleptocrats_ and other assorted thugs who have destroyed their countries economies, raped (literally) their own people, massacred their own people and made all hope for the future a bad dream;

Considering further that the world is unwilling to accept the fact that two generations of home grown, black African leaders are 99.99% to blame for all of Africa’s problems; and

Recognizing that “colonialism” remains the favourite scapegoat to explain away Africa’s plight;

*Resolves* to do something “worthy” but totally ineffectual to “help” Africa even further;

*Decides* that America, Belgium, Britain, France, Germany, Italy, Portugal and Spain will deploy an appropriate number of combat brigades to Liberia, Congo, Zimbabwe, Côte d'Ivoire, Burundi, Libya, Angola, Western Sahara and other assorted cesspits to restore and maintain order and install stable, honest governments and then, far too quickly, withdraw; and

Remains seized with the issue but asleep at the switch._


----------



## Danjanou (24 Mar 2011)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> You cannot put all the blame as to why Zimbabwe is no longer the breadbasket of Africa on political aspects.
> Nor on UN measures that may have taken place, and less so if Canadian peacekeepers were in the region.
> Zimbabwe was considered the breadbasket of Africa almost forever because of its rich soil.
> There has been a massive drought in that country for some time now.



Actually yeah I think I will. Uncle Bob's policies have done more over the past 3 decades than Mother Nature ever did to the land between the Zambewi and Limpopo Rivers, However we're going off on a tangent here  and should get back to the Ivory Coast. Persoannly I'm with Mr Campbell, its a disaster we need no part of leave it to the PRC to deal with.

Mind depending how idiotic we the Canadian voter is in the next 2 months, I may be willing to bet "Be A Man Among Men" t-Shirt that some of those on here still serving will be dusting off the lil blue berets and heading over there to hand out teddy bears and gum drops and stern warnings. :

Tangent/rant ends.


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Mar 2011)

shared in accordance with the provisions of the Copyright Act
The Telegraph 30 Mar 2011
'Invisible commandos' patrol Ivory Coast
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianocean/cotedivoire/8414177/Invisible-commandos-patrol-Ivory-Coast.html

Abidjan gunmen calling themselves the "invisible commandos" oppose Ivory Coast's Laurent Gbagbo - but say they do not necessarily want his rival in power either. 

For nearly a month a shadowy group calling itself the "invisible commandos" has delivered a series of defeats on government forces after Gbagbo refused to concede power following election defeat in in November.

The international community recognises Gbagbo's rival Alassane Ouattara as the winner.

Gun battles and heavy weapons fire have rocked Abidjan, Ivory Coast's main city. According to the United Nations, hundreds have been killed by Gbagbo's forces, mostly civilians, and up to a million - a quarter of the city's population - have fled.

Gbagbo's camp says the commandos are pro-Ouattara "terrorists" trying to oust his legitimate government, while Ouattara's rival administration has sought to distance itself from the insurgents taking over parts of Abidjan.

Conflicting statements about who is in charge have surfaced, and the chief of the "invisible commando" movement General Coulibaly Ibrahim, also known as IB, is regarded as a rival to Ouattara's government.

"Since Gbagbo came to power, peace is slipping further and further away from us, that's why we are rising today, to fight against that," said a fighter calling himself Colonel Bauer who controls the "invisible commandos" in the district of Abobo in Abidjan.

The group has so far seized control of northern Abidjan and pushed into Gbagbo strongholds in the west as well as near the city centre.


----------



## old medic (31 Mar 2011)

Rebels besiege Ivory Coast's main city of Abidjan
The Associated Press
31 March 2011
http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/World/20110331/ivory-coast-rebels-110331/


> BIDJAN, Ivory Coast — Rebels fighting to install Ivory Coast's democratically elected president began besieging the main city of Abidjan on Thursday after seizing a key seaport overnight. The top military commander of the country's entrenched ruler fled to the residence of South Africa's ambassador.
> 
> However, an adviser to longtime president Laurent Gbagbo said he would not step down even in the face of a rebel onslaught on the country's commercial capital.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (1 Apr 2011)

Illegitimate leader of Ivory Coast poised to fall 
The New York Times
31 March 2011
copy at: http://www.thespec.com/news/world/article/510442--illegitimate-leader-of-ivory-coast-poised-to-fall



> DAKAR, SENEGAL The end of Ivory Coast strongman Laurent Gbagbo’s rule appeared to be nearing Thursday as his rival’s troops approached the country’s main city of Abidjan, his own army chief of staff abandoned his post and his opponents claimed substantial defections of his troops and police officers.
> 
> After steadfastly refusing to leave the presidential palace despite losing an election four months ago – a refusal that has led to hundreds of deaths, international condemnation and sanctions, the financial collapse of what had been West Africa’s economic star and the country being plunged back into civil war – Gbagbo faced the gravest threat yet to his rule.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (2 Apr 2011)

Ivory Coast capital turns into war zone

Gbagbo's surrender 'out of the question' as heavy weapons boom throughout Abidjan

By LOUCOUMANE COULIBALY and ANGE ABOA, Reuters
02 April 2011
http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/Ivory+Coast+capital+turns+into+zone/4547625/story.html



> Fierce fighting spread across Abidjan on Friday as troops loyal to Ivory Coast's Laurent Gbagbo fended off attacks by forces supporting Alassane Ouattara's rival claim to the presidency.
> 
> The heaviest clashes centred around the state television station, which went off the air after it was attacked by pro-Ouattara forces overnight.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (4 Apr 2011)

French fire on Abidjan camps: army spokesman
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/sns-rt-international-us-ivtre7334qq-20110404,0,746098.story



> PARIS (Reuters) - French helicopters opened fire on a military camp in Abidjan on Monday, French armed forces spokesman Thierry Burkhard said.
> 
> Earlier, French President Nicolas Sarkozy said he had authorized France's military to join a U.N. operation against forces loyal to Ivory Coast's Laurent Gbagbo.
> 
> (Reporting by Elizabeth Pineau)





U.N., French troops strike military bases in Ivory Coast
The troops launch airstrikes on military bases in Abidjan loyal to incumbent Laurent Gbagbo after attacks on the U.N. compound and forces. 
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/world/la-fg-ivory-coast-fighting-20110405,0,43729.story

By Robyn Dixon, Los Angeles Times

April 5, 2011
Reporting from Johannesburg, South Africa—



> United Nations and French military helicopters in Ivory Coast attacked two military bases in Abidjan, along with the presidential palace and residence, undercutting Laurent Gbagbo's desperate fight to retain power after an election the international community says he lost.
> 
> The attacks came as forces loyal to Gbagbo's rival, Alassane Ouattara, announced a big "final push" to drive him from office, with fighters gathering at the edge of Abidjan, the nation's sprawling commercial capital.
> 
> ...


----------



## sean m (4 Apr 2011)

"The next Rwanda? ‘In all districts of Abidjan there is gunfire’

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/world-news/the-next-rwanda-in-all-districts-of-abidjan-there-is-gunfire-1.1094251


----------



## old medic (5 Apr 2011)

Ivory Coast: Presidential residence 'taken' in Abidjan 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-12967610

05 April 2011


> Forces loyal to Ivory Coast's UN-recognised president say they have captured the besieged incumbent's residence in the main city of Abidjan.
> 
> Alassane Ouattara's spokesman said his troops had overrun the home of Laurent Gbagbo, who refuses to step down though his whereabouts are unclear.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (5 Apr 2011)

Gbagbo cornered as battles rock Ivory Coast city
http://www.afp.com
05 April 2011


> ABIDJAN (AFP) - Ivory Coast's Laurent Gbagbo was cornered and facing an end to 10 years in power Tuesday as forces for widely recognised president Alassane Ouattara pursued a military offensive to unseat him.
> 
> After doggedly refusing to accept he lost November elections, Gbagbo was reportedly negotiating his exit under fire from fighters for Ouattara who said they had launched their "final assault" after diplomacy had failed.
> 
> Heavy weapons fire shook the main city Abidjan on the second day of the all-out offensive with Gbagbo strongholds surrounded and a fight under way for control of the city's gendarmerie camp in Cocody district, residents said............





Ouattara forces hope to capture embattled Ivory Coast leader
By the CNN Wire Staff
05 April 2011



> (CNN) -- Fighters surrounded the presidential palace of Laurent Gbagbo on Tuesday, hoping to capture the embattled leader.
> 
> The fighters,loyal to President Alassane Ouattara, were 80% sure that Gbagbo was still in the residence, said Patrick Achi, a spokesman for Ouattara.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (5 Apr 2011)

Ivory Coast: Besieged Gbagbo 'in basement' of residence

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-12967610



> Ivory Coast's defiant President Laurent Gbagbo is sheltering with his family in the basement of his surrounded Abidjan residence, a senior military source has told the BBC.
> 
> Troops loyal to Mr Gbagbo's rival, UN-recognised President Alassane Ouattara, say they have surrounded the compound.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (5 Apr 2011)

Ivory Coast: Laurent Gbagbo 'negotiating surrender'
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-12975539



> The UN says three generals loyal to Ivory Coast's besieged President Laurent Gbagbo are negotiating terms for surrender in return for guarantees of safety for him and themselves.
> 
> France says negotiators are on the brink of agreeing his departure.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (6 Apr 2011)

> Ouattara forces 'storming Gbagbo's bunker'
> 
> Last updated 13 minutes ago
> Live Heavy gunfire heard in Abidjan as Ivory Coast's defiant ex-president remains holed up



http://www.guardian.co.uk/
Blog


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-12985638


> ...........Two days of heavy fighting stopped late on Tuesday and negotiations with Mr Gbagbo carried on throughout the night.
> 
> But by Wednesday morning it appeared the patience of pro-Ouattara forces had run out.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Apr 2011)

Lets see surrender and be hacked to death or go down fighting ? Me I would take the second option.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Apr 2011)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Lets see surrender and be hacked to death or go down fighting ? Me I would take the second option.


The clock ticks....


----------



## old medic (11 Apr 2011)

Stop the clock !

Ivory Coast strongman arrested after French forces intervene
By Colum Lynch and William Branigin, Monday, April 11, 12:14 PM
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/ivory-coast-strongman-arrested-after-french-forces-intervene/2011/04/11/AFOBaeKD_story.html



> UNITED NATIONS — Ivory Coast strongman Laurent Gbagbo was arrested Monday by French-backed forces of president-elect Alassane Ouattara, raising hopes for an imminent end to the strife that has wracked the West African country since Gbagbo refused to acknowledge his defeat in a November presidential election.
> 
> Following an attack on Gbagbo’s residence in Abidjan, the country’s major city, by French forces earlier Monday, troops loyal to Ouattara went in and seized Gbagbo, according to U.N., French and Ivorian officials.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (11 Apr 2011)

UN peacekeeping chief Gbagbo surrender doesn't end Ivory Coast crisis, but a major step
By The Associated Press
http://www.google.com/hostednews/canadianpress/article/ALeqM5iu1ZBdJ5Zf_57DoC_LDrfLLzJt_Q?docId=6532229



> U.N. peacekeeping chief Alain Le Roy says the surrender of renegade leader Laurent Gbagbo doesn't end the political crisis in Ivory Coast, but it's an important step toward halting the violence.
> 
> After briefing the Security Council on Monday about developments in the west African country, Le Roy told reporters that Gbagbo and his wife have requested and received U.N. protection.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (11 Apr 2011)

Sarkozy's micro-managed intervention in Ivory Coast could win votes

The French president has avoided accusations of necolonialism in his carefully gung-ho Africa campaigns
Kim Willsher in Paris 
11 April 2011

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/apr/11/sarkozy-ivory-coast-vote-winner



> Within moments of Laurent Gbagbo's capture, French president Nicolas Sarkozy telephoned Gbagbo's rival, Alassane Ouattara, the internationally recognised winner of last year's election.
> 
> Initial reports suggested that French troops had carried out the arrest, but they were immediately denied in Paris: French troops had not arrested Gbagbo, he had been handed over to them by his own presidential guard.
> 
> ...


----------

